# DLA2 Anaheim opening again



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Got email that will start receiving offers for DLA2 and DLA1 Inglewood.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm more interested in DLA1. That's the only non LA/OC station I haven't worked.


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

In DLA2 I was always able to string 3, 3hour blocks every Saturday and Sunday. not from Dla9 the most I get is 7 hours 4 and 3 hours.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What is it's cross streets ?


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

OFFERS FROM MULTIPLE STATIONS | *Amazon Flex*

*Starting Thursday, September 28, you may begin to receive Offers from:*

Inglewood (DLA1) located at 900 West Florence Ave., Inglewood, CA 90301.

Anaheim (DLA2) located at 5650 Dolly Ave., Buena Park, CA 90621


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Emails date time yesterday 3:07pm Just now got it some 32 hrs later.


----------



## GRE-KAH (Sep 16, 2017)

Rodz said:


> Got email that will start receiving offers for DLA2 and DLA1 Inglewood.


And i still have not received any offers. I was looking fordward to try those stations.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have seen one, just one. Monday had a route in Buena Park, which was just a mile away from DLA2. Could of had another in Anaheim today to, but took Diamond Bar instead.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I got the same email weeks ago but so far haven't seen a single offer pop up for DLA2 even though I'm only 7 miles away.

I always see tons of offers from many different warehouses but nothing for DLA2.


----------



## matthew1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anybody seen any offer from DLA2?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just once a week or two ago. I don't think it has reopened just yet for Flex drivers. Some workers are still waiting to transfer back there. Amazon is also still recruiting employees for that location.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1.

A week ago. Had another route Monday that took me to within 2 miles of the place.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Still nada from Anaheim.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Dam, had a chance to do a drive by the other day as a lyft trip took me nearby. Now that I look at the map again I should have.


----------



## GRE-KAH (Sep 16, 2017)

I constantly get sent to Anaheim from the Irvine warehouse but have not yet seen an Anaheim block yet. I usually check in the mornings and when I finish my blocks from 1-3pm but nothing...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They don't need DLA2 to open as I just did a 4 hr from Chino to Buena Park recently. More than half were apartments. Still better than East Hollywood.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't think it'll happen anytime soon.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That picture couldn't be so far out of touch with what I saw. States Logistics trucks and cars parked everywhere. Even google maps says that on the building. So it's up to date. know go back back and put up the right picture. .


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like DLA2 blocks are out today


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Looks like DLA2 blocks are out today


Yep, while fishing for Chino saw DLA2 drop and was able to grab a 4 hr 12pm-4pm. Going to give it shot since out of Chino I was going to La Mirada anyway.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There were earlier and later blocks for dla2.

Chino had a bunch of 4 hrs as does dla8 and dla9. Saw a couple Dla3 4 hrs too. The sky is falling.....


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> There were earlier and later blocks for dla2.
> 
> Chino had a bunch of 4 hrs as does dla8 and dla9. Saw a couple Dla3 4 hrs too. The sky is falling.....


Did Chino drop after Anaheim? I rather do Chino, but after I saw the bots get the 11 and 1130s for Anaheim, I just grabbed what I could.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw that too.

Seems like you guys are seeing more offers than I. ugh..


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Did Chino drop after Anaheim? I rather do Chino, but after I saw the bots get the 11 and 1130s for Anaheim, I just grabbed what I could.


It dropped about the same time. There were Rosemead 3 hrs mixed in with the Chino and Irvine 4 hrs. DLA8 here and there.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Yep, while fishing for Chino saw DLA2 drop and was able to grab a 4 hr 12pm-4pm.


Saw 4 blocks for DLA2 this morning.

You have the address for DLA2 ?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Saw 4 blocks for DLA2 this morning.
> 
> You have the address for DLA2 ?


Yeah, they were dropping like crazy and I could not grab one! They come, go away, then come back for like 15 min and no luck getting one. I think I clicked the various DLA2 blocks 20 times. Not all lost as about a hour later I got 3.5hr out of Chino (after trying 6 times).

DLA2 is at 5650 Dolly Ave. Buena Park.

I actually got "lost" there yesterday as I did not see where you had to turn left just at the railroad tracks. I kept straight and went to the main address. Another Flex driver was waiting at this gate then another driver come over and said we had to drive around the bldg. I thought he said back to the main street and around. Anyway, just turn left at the railroad tracks the road the run along the side of the building - it's a very narrow road. All the routes I saw yesterday on the dock were for Buena Park.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA2 is just a barren warehouse with one or two guards. The workers have a little table they sit around. They close up the station at 8pm.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Guess I missed it then. 

I think so. Watch out for the giant pot holes.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Guess I missed it then.
> 
> I think so. Watch out for the giant pot holes.


Ain't pot holes. They are ruts created by all the trucks going through that area.


----------



## matthew1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Anybody saw blocks for Dla2 today?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's closed along with DLA1. Only opened for the holidays. Non seasonal personnel already back at DLA7.

I believe DLA1 may still be doing fresh but logistics is done. Back to DLA8.


----------



## matthew1 (Apr 20, 2017)

got it. Thanks


----------

